# Mud



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy new year everyone! Not been on for a while so just thought I would see how everyone is and how you are coping with this dismal wet weather!!!

I have to say we are getting extremely fed up in this house with it, poor Arthur is constantly covered in mud and grit and basically filth from walking on lead and off in the wet! At the moment I would say we are averaging a bath a day  not the full works but legs and belly daily and if really bad he's having to have a full on shower each night as unfortunately we don't have a utility room in our house!!

How's everyone else coping and any handy tips?!?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will trade you all my snow and ice for your mud.....good deal?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

a very tempting offer I love the snow!!!! However thats when its proper snow as it turns to sludge very quickly here then your back to being covered in muddy snow again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we dont get the slush till March....our muddy time is much shorter. I hate the snow...so you are welcome to it...Lady however would miss it, she spends most of our walk rolling in it


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not sure Arthur has seen the snow yet as I don't think it snowed where we live last year and as we live on a peninsula it's never seems to stick or get that thick 

We visited Vancouver a few years ago (before the kids came along) and both me and the husband would have moved in a heart beat, still very tempted to try it  x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, I am fed up with the wet weather too. Noodle is constantly wet and muddy, either from walks or from showers.

Someone should open a chain of indoor places for dogs to go and get their exercise, like a doggie gym  I know I would use it in this weather.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Woo said:


> Someone should open a chain of indoor places for dogs to go and get their exercise, like a doggie gym  I know I would use it in this weather.


We thought that would be a good idea too!

Polly is bathed fully at least once a week and legs done every day at the moment. Just don't want to stick to pavement walks - so tedious for her and for us. This morning we went into the Pentland Hills and it was a quagmire. At one stage I thought the mud was going to go over the top of my wellies! Fortunately P is so much lighter that she doesn't sink in as much as we do but she still smells really awful on the way home in the car.

So looking forward to finer weather coming in the spring (fingers crossed...).

Toffin
x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfotunately Benson does not like having a bath or even his legs washed, so it is a nightmare, he also doesnt like the hairdrier, so have to turn up heating and leave him near a radiator, still takes ages to get him dry his coat is like a sponge, it justsucks up water, he will have to put up with a good long bath on Sunday going for the snip on Monday, he will need to be nice and clean for that!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep! Hate the muddy and the wet. But Max doesn't. It's very odd, Mandy my mini Schnauzer comes home with wet paws, no mud tho cos she sniffs along the verges. Max gaily plunges through puddles, leaps into mud and somehow splashes gritty mud all over his belly. They have a terrific Love for life these little dogs don't they?


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Yep! Hate the muddy and the wet. But Max doesn't. It's very odd, Mandy my mini Schnauzer comes home with wet paws, no mud tho cos she sniffs along the verges. Max gaily plunges through puddles, leaps into mud and somehow splashes gritty mud all over his belly. They have a terrific Love for life these little dogs don't they?


We visited husbands family over Christmas, their dog was the same, had a small amount of wet on her paws whereas Arthur was dripping and caked in mud - after a road walk!!! She went in her bed to dry off, Arthur had full on shower to get clean, I'm thankful that he doesn't mind it too much, however I do thinkk he is getting fed up too as today we came back from a walk and he was desperately trying to avoid going upstairs to the bathroom to get his legs washed down again!!!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Malie is currently chilled in front of the fire drying from her shower earlier.We took the kids to the cinema and came back to a very dirty Malie after our friends took her for a walk for us.She decided to have a swim in what we affectionately call the "bog of eternal stench".She knows she is not allowed in it with us so obviously took her opportunity to con our poor unsuspecting friends into letting her go in 
XClare


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

The bog of eternal stench ha ha ha, I like that, I may borrow that we have a couple of them round here too!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I too have a dog that loves to get dirty, he has long legs for a Cockerpoo but still manages to get all his underside dirty - recently I have been filling a large watering can with warm water to wash him down in the garden before coming indoors - luckily he has learnt to love the hairdryer but it still takes an age for him to dry.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been alternating off lead walks with pavement walks into our local high street but with two I really find the pavement walks quite challenging! Roll on drier weather! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Bog of Eternal Stench...apt description of so many places! Max loves the hairdryer....so much so that he demands to be 'dried' every morning when I am blow drying my hair. He loves it on his face, on his back, up his bum, everywhere!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have bought these brilliant rain suits for mine. I zip them up in them and they cover their legs and tummies but with open areas so they cqn do their business. They work a treat and keeps away a lot of the mud and they don't mine wearing them.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Yes I too have a dog that loves to get dirty, he has long legs for a Cockerpoo but still manages to get all his underside dirty - recently I have been filling a large watering can with warm water to wash him down in the garden before coming indoors - luckily he has learnt to love the hairdryer but it still takes an age for him to dry.


I'm liking the watering can idea!



tessybear said:


> I have bought these brilliant rain suits for mine. I zip them up in them and they cover their legs and tummies but with open areas so they cqn do their business. They work a treat and keeps away a lot of the mud and they don't mine wearing them.


Are they the Hurrta ones with the long legs? I'm tempted to buy one but the husband is not liking the idea  !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha my hubby was iffy about our dogs wearing coats too! 
They have been much admired in these rainsuits and I can tell you he is delighted at the lack of mud that comes into our house now! 

http://www.bonniedogs.co.uk/all-in-one-dog-rain-coats-red-blue-p36


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Message for tessybear*

Hi tess

Sorry for delay in replying to your pm, only just getting the hang of this forum and I can't send pm back until I have ten posts! Can I ask what the personalities of your two dogs are, as i am looking for a fairly calm and easy going dog as I have children.

Many thanks

Mariag


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My dogs are very good natured and pretty calm and placid. They have been easy to train and came already crate trained. They are excellent with children. But like all cockapoos they are very lively and need at least two half hour walks a day. Dexter was very quick to house train but Bonnie took a bit longer!


----------

